# Drunk girl killed cat with crossbow (Graphic Pic).



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

A DRUNKEN teenage girl fired a crossbow bolt at her neighbour's cat in Hyde and then left it to die.

Chloe O'Connor, 19, shot the cat from her bedroom window and fired the weapon with such force that it went through the pet's stomach and out the other side.

'Trouble,' a ginger and white Tom, managed to drag himself part of the way home before collapsing and dying, a court heard.

O'Connor, of Grange Road South, Hyde, was caught after another neighbour told police they had seen her partner shooting crossbows and discovered targets and kitchen units full of holes in the back garden.

Tameside magistrates heard that she admitted shooting the cat straight away, telling officers: "I did it last night when I was drunk."

Mark Harper, prosecuting for the RSPCA, showed the court graphic photographs taken of Trouble shortly after his death on June 22.

He said: "She fully admitted that she was the person responsible for causing the death of the cat by firing a crossbow at it from an upstairs window while the cat was on the fence.

"The bolt hit this cat with such force that it burst through the skin on his right side and burst out through the skin on his left side.

"It was extremely unlikely that the cat died instantaneously as it managed to travel 15-20m before it collapsed."

O'Connor, who has no previous convictions, pleaded guilty to animal cruelty and handed in various character references to the court.

Sentencing was adjourned until September 9 while the probation service prepares full reports.

The bolt hit this cat with such force that it burst through the skin on his right side and burst out through the skin on his left side

Speaking after the hearing on Wednesday, owner Giovanni Zazzarino, also of Grange Road South, said he was pleased O'Conner had been brought before the courts.

The 51-year-old, who works as an engineer, said: "I've got two cats and every morning when I wake up they are there. When he wasn't I knew something was wrong and then a neighbour told me he had been shot.

"I live on my own and you get attached to your pets, it's like having a companion. I've had Trouble since he was a kitten and I was really upset about it.

"When a cat gets run over it's still upsetting but at least it's an accident.

"I'm pleased it's come to court and I just hope it makes other people realise that it's not something trivial to kill an animal and you will get prosecuted."

Drunk girl killed cat with crossbow - News - Manchester Evening News


----------



## balthamos (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh the poor little thing. Thats terrible!
It's so pathetic what children doo, Teenagers, NEAR ADULTS! I mean come off it, im 19, never got drunk. Live on my own and I hate to see any animal upset. I hope this Girl gets mental help or something. Disgusting.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok we've all done some stupid things when drunk but firing a crossbow bolt at a cat?? How evil is that? And why would they have a crossbow in the first place? It makes me so angry when I hear about things like this  I volunteered at the RSPCA rehoming shelter in Preston for a year and the suffering animals go through at the hands of humans is heartbreaking. This woman should be locked up for shooting that cat.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Evil cow needs to be shot herself.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

oh my god thats so shocking


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Thats awful!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

What a little b*tch being drunk is no excuse either..

Poor little soul


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> What a little b*tch being drunk is no excuse either..
> 
> Poor little soul


I agree Kerry...Im bloody sick of excuses. Being young, being drunk, etc....In my opinion if you have it in you to do that to an animal you should be put to sleep yourself.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

thats horrible


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

WTF. As much as I'm trying to get angry over this my mind can't get over how ABSURD this story is.

Seriously.

Wtf!!! ut:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats disgusting, being drunk is no excuse we have all been drunk before but would never do something like that, wish i could get hold of the evil cow


----------



## foxy roxy (Apr 12, 2009)

evil cow.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

She lives at 155 grange Road South, Hyde, Cheshire.

About 10 minutes from me.

She'll get whats coming to her.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

MissG said:


> She lives at 155 grange Road South, Hyde, Cheshire.
> 
> About 10 minutes from me.
> 
> She'll get whats coming to her.


Let's hope so. :yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Evil bitch.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I agree Kerry...Im bloody sick of excuses. Being young, being drunk, etc....In my opinion if you have it in you to do that to an animal you should be put to sleep yourself.


thats how i feel, or you should be looked at by specialists to see why you did it and then jailed.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> thats how i feel, or you should be looked at by specialists to see why you did it and then jailed.


So true but the jail sentence would never fit the crime. It would be a poxy couple of months or something stupid. I could not get that image of that poor cat out of my mind last night and if that girl lived near me i would have swung for the bitch.


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

I dont think she could have been that drunk if she aimed at and hit the cat.If i was that evil I wouldnt be able to do it sober.Thats just horrible to read.Im glad there was no picture.I wouldnt be able to sleep.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

WalterKitty said:


> I dont think she could have been that drunk if she aimed at and hit the cat.If i was that evil I wouldnt be able to do it sober.Thats just horrible to read.Im glad there was no picture.I wouldnt be able to sleep.


There was a picture and it was awful to see. Wonder if the evil cow would fancy a crossbow fired through her?....Im a pretty good aim.


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> There was a picture and it was awful to see. Wonder if the evil cow would fancy a crossbow fired through her?....Im a pretty good aim.


Im glad I didnt see it.Ater i red that post I had to go and find my cat just to be near him.Found him on the bed and gave him the biggest hug.That poor cats owner.She must be so angry at this woman and she has every right to be.I wish I knew her address and not the murderers.Id send her a card or something.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

WalterKitty said:


> Im glad I didnt see it.Ater i red that post I had to go and find my cat just to be near him.Found him on the bed and gave him the biggest hug.That poor cats owner.She must be so angry at this woman and she has every right to be.I wish I knew her address and not the murderers.Id send her a card or something.


Yeah me too...went and gave my cat a big hug too. So glad he's an indoor cat too with evil people like that out there. I feel for the owner too, such an awful thing to have to go through.


----------

